# Open seat for Tuesday SnakeHead killing. Miami/Ft. lauderdale



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

My partner broke his foot so if anybody who can throw a baitcaster and wants to fish tomorrow let me know before 10 pm tonight. Fishing off the C-14 canal in my boat.

239-214-1778
Shane


----------

